# Long or Short Protocol?



## Moonbiscuit (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone have any information or research that they can point me to please on whether the long or short protocol is best for older ladies with poorer egg qualility? Thanks. X


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Moonbiscuit
I have only done one round with my eggs at 40 ,  I was told short is best as there is nothing to suppress if reserve is low so stimulation straight away is best for older women.

Mine didn't work though so I cant say that is correct ..my AMH was 4.2 so very bad and my eggs didn't make it to day two.


Good luck 

xx


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

I was also told that long is bad for your ovaries for people with low AMH as it supresses your ovaries. 
Short is best, the standard seems to be 150 gonal F and 300 Menopur at my clinic, the max is a 600 mix but there's no research to say that max protocol on those meds are any way more helpful, Fematab to lower FSH from Day 21 up until you get AF and start stimming. 

has anyone got any other protocols that worked for them for the over 40s?
I'd be interested to hear from anyone?


----------

